# DK35SE HST starting problems



## ArtDK35SE (2 mo ago)

Tractor: DK35SE HST
I hope someone can point me to some direction is fixing my problem:
When following the usual procedure to start the tractor (i.e., Turn the key to the first stop, wait for the glow plug to go off, turn the key against the spring tension to the starting position) the tractor starts immediately, as usual. But then, when I release the key and the spring brings the key back to the running position, the engine stops immediately. As long as I keep the key in the starting position (i.e., not release it), the engine would keep running normally.
What would stop the engine when I release the key? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

It sounds very much like your ignition switch is stuffed.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The electric shut off itself is bad.. or a relay that switches the cranking/starting windings, to the hold/run windings is bad..
No doubt your solenoid is a 3 wire, black, red and white.??
If yes, see above.
Or.. the ignition switch is bad.


----------

